# Been Busy Today



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I am in no way a "show and shine" kind of person, I am a driver not a looker! But the car did need a little TLC today:























































Just a wash and wax, was pretty chuffed 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

woot woot :lol: good on you simon...looking v v nice now you are a driver AND a looker 8) just keep on top of it m8 ...makes it easier next time

looks like you have the same problem i had with the brake paint..the lacquer has come off [smiley=bigcry.gif] i was going to re paint mine, but as a try it and see test i got a spray tin of hi temp lacquer..no masking 2 good coats, looks like new and a LOT easier, and still looking new a good few months on 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> woot woot :lol: good on you simon...looking v v nice now you are a driver AND a looker 8) just keep on top of it m8 ...makes it easier next time


I take a compliment from you Syd regarding car cleaning very seriously! 8)

Still, will be taking it for a blast tonight :twisted:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

looks shiney :wink: :lol:

where did u get the bar goin across the back seat bit?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

dzTT said:


> looks shiney :wink: :lol:
> 
> where did u get the bar goin across the back seat bit?


it comes as standard in a QS m8


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

damn haha :lol: :lol: u kno if i can get any? 
gettin rid of the rear seats for audio install nd takin out the bolt looks a bit tricky :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

dzTT said:


> damn haha :lol: :lol: u kno if i can get any?
> gettin rid of the rear seats for audio install nd takin out the bolt looks a bit tricky :roll:












The "seat delete" from Audi to make your car look like this is around £800  Over £200 is the netting :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the roof shot, looking 8) mate


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

triplefan said:


> Love the roof shot, looking 8) mate


Thanks, I have been thinking about a vinal wrap to the centre of teh roof in carbon fibre, but Phantom Black looks great when waxed 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Love the roof shot, looking 8) mate
> ...


And the sun is shining [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

triplefan said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then within seconds it looks dirty again because its black :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Painted my grilles black to go with the new bumper, takes longer to dry them without watermarks than do the rest of the car :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

> The "seat delete" from Audi to make your car look like this is around £800 Over £200 is the netting


£800  i nearly fell over there :lol: ill jst save myselfmoney and make my own. thanks anyway


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

dzTT said:


> > The "seat delete" from Audi to make your car look like this is around £800 Over £200 is the netting
> 
> 
> £800  i nearly fell over there :lol: ill jst save myselfmoney and make my own. thanks anyway


Yeah, cheaper to swap the car...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dzTT said:


> > The "seat delete" from Audi to make your car look like this is around £800 Over £200 is the netting
> 
> 
> £800  i nearly fell over there :lol: ill jst save myselfmoney and make my own. thanks anyway


Sent XTR a PM he made his own


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cheers mate will do


----------

